# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Netanyahu: Operasyonun arkasındayız

## bozok

*Netanyahu: Operasyonun arkasındayız*

**

*İsrail Başbakanı Benjamin Netanyahu, Gazze'ye yardım götüren gemilere yapılan operasyonun arkasında olduklarını söyledi.*

Netanyahu'nun ofisinden yapılan açıklamaya göre, Kanada'da bulunan İsrail Başbakanı, İsrailli diplomat ve güvenlik yetkilileriyle yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde askeriyeye* "tam desteğini"* verdiğini söyledi. 

İsrail'in düzenlediği operasyon sonucunda en az 10 kişinin öldüğü açıklanmıştı. Hayatını kaybedenlerin arasında Türklerin de bulunduğu bildiriliyor.


31.5.2010 / *HüRRİYET GZT.*

----------

